Ask HN: Which companies' tech blogs do you read? - ggregoire
======
ianleeclark
In total I follow around 130 different RSS feeds (just for tech blogs). These
range for esoteric scheme blogs to Netflix, Uber, Facebook Engineering. It
came to a point where I had a really hard time prioritizing everything, so I
implemented a fairly naive algorithm to rank them. I found the most
interesting stuff was coming from FAANG, so I would give their engineering
blog posts a few extra points (multiply by 2). I really like Julia Evans and
always learn something from them, so her blog is currently a multiple of 5 for
me (the highest).

I have been toying around with making this aggregation a weekly newsletter,
but currently it's just a landing page and an Elixir/Phoenix app (what I use
to keep track of my RSS feeds). If anyone's interested:
[https://unicorndigest.com](https://unicorndigest.com)

~~~
O_H_E
Because I have not settled yet, what feed/RSS reader do you use

~~~
ianleeclark
A custom Elixir/Phoenix application I wrote. I'd recommend Feedly for anyone
who has a small amount of feeds they follow (I think I have over 200 different
sources at the moment), but I need custom ordering that Feedly doesn't offer
which is why I wrote my own.

~~~
O_H_E
Would you mind sharing, I didn't find it in your github.

I was thinking about Elixir recently anyway ;)

------
indogooner
Depends on my interests at the time but I prefer the blogs where the tech is
open source so mostly Twitter[1] and LinkedIn[2] for me. I also follow
Airbnb[3] primarily for their blogs on Data and ML (the area in which I work).
Have occasionally looked at Uber and Netflix for some of the posts related to
Big Data and ML.

[1]
[https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us.html](https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us.html)
[2]
[https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog](https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog)
[3] [https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering](https://medium.com/airbnb-
engineering)

------
git-pull
Quick link of post mortem blogposts:
[https://gist.github.com/cheapRoc/d9e73fe05480330c1e36410cbdf...](https://gist.github.com/cheapRoc/d9e73fe05480330c1e36410cbdf0e867)

The best company blogs I see are ones that have their own open source
projects. Like Facebook. Where they break off a generally usable piece of
their codebase into a library.

Nothing beats a nice version release with an update on all the features and
improvements it brings.

[https://reactjs.org/blog/2014/02/20/react-v0.9.html](https://reactjs.org/blog/2014/02/20/react-v0.9.html)

So I consider open source subsidiaries as "company tech blogs". Let's try to
keep things purely to blogs:

[https://stripe.com/blog/engineering](https://stripe.com/blog/engineering)

Favorite post was their post mortem:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160126093909/https://support.s...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160126093909/https://support.stripe.com/questions/outage-
postmortem-2015-10-08-utc)

This was Stripe's 2015 outage with the database index change
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10365798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10365798))
I presumed it was an index involving customer ID, but it wasn't specific.

------
vladholubiev
I don't necessarily read all of them, but ICYMI there is a curated list of
engineering blogs - [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
AlexAmee
None except I want to buy their stock.

Lately:
[https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/blog/](https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/blog/)

------
DamonHD
CloudFlare occasionally: it is consistently interesting.

------
stephenr
Persona's (MySQL/DB related) occasionally.

------
firegrind
Etsy

